# VK | Valentines red sale



## Gizmo (12/2/18)

In store only. Visit a Vape King near you!






Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spyro (12/2/18)

There's no Vape King in the Cape of good Vape

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## antonherbst (12/2/18)

Spyro said:


> There's no Vape King in the Cape of good Vape



If possible ill go past one for you @Spyro 

What you looking for?

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (12/2/18)

antonherbst said:


> If possible ill go past one for you @Spyro
> 
> What you looking for?


Will also volunteer if you can't

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Spyro (12/2/18)

I will browse tomorrow and get back to you if I find anything! Thanks so much guys  Such solid people!

@Smoke_A_Llama @antonherbst

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## ddk1979 (12/2/18)

Great stuff @Smoke_A_Llama and @antonherbst
So good to see that the "great old" spirit of ecigssa, which has been missing for quite a while, is making a resurgence.

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## antonherbst (12/2/18)

ddk1979 said:


> View attachment 122084
> 
> 
> Great stuff @Smoke_A_Llama and @antonherbst
> ...



Always here to help. 

I am actually keen on a few things so i might just aswell help someone else to get gear.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## antonherbst (13/2/18)

Spyro said:


> I will browse tomorrow and get back to you if I find anything! Thanks so much guys  Such solid people!
> 
> @Smoke_A_Llama @antonherbst



Any idea of what i could maybe go get you tomorrow?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spyro (13/2/18)

antonherbst said:


> Any idea of what i could maybe go get you tomorrow?


Appreciate the gesture very much but unfortunately I don't like the colour Red on mods and there's nothing in red that interests me on the VK site. I think Vape Cartel is also having a sale of 15% off everything. So will shop there. Thank you though

Reactions: Like 4


----------

